# Pleasanton at 3:45 today - Piaget represents the breed!



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, his third week out, and Piaget won the Breed over some specials today. That was a lot of fun and very exciting. (The judge actually walked over to the handlers and apologized before she made her call, "I'm sorry, but I just love this puppy," she said. She smiled everytime she looked over at him. It was sweet.

We will be back out in the Group ring at 3:45 this afternoon at the Alameda County Fairgrounds. Any of you in the area are welcome to come see him representing the Havanese this afternoon. We'll be in the Exhibition building (to the left of the Young America building) which is just in front of the main parking lot.

Wooo Hooo!

Oh, and I'm going to have to apologize, Amanda. My photo crew all bailed on me today!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly-first congrats and over specials-WOW! Is it safe to assume this is a major out of the way? Now, if you place in group, you are really going to have to kick their butts!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!
Wish I could be there. I'm sending you good luck!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Dang. I wish I lived closer, I'd drop what I'm doing and be right there. I have so much to learn!

Kim, what does this mean? "winning the breed over specials."


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Kimberly and Piaget!:whoo::cheer2:
That is really awesome!
Darn!If I was only closer I'd run to where he is showing with camera in tow!hoto:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, there was some confusion over it being a major today, but I don't think it was. Too many class dogs/bitches were absent. He would need a Group placement to get the major. Crazy, huh?

It is frustrating to have him totally pointed out before his third weekend is even done, and no majors available as of yet. I'm going to eagerly be awaiting some majors.

Cindy, are you asking me? (Kimberly?)
Specials are dogs/bitches that have completed their championship and keep going back into the ring to show how special they are (or how special their qualities are). They usually compete in hopes to get Best of Breed (or "the breed" as I shortened it up above). Very few judges will put a class dog/bitch, much less a puppy, up over the specials. The judge today was completely smitten by him. Her serious demeanor changed every time he caught her eye, and when she approached the other handlers, she was serious, but then broke a smile when she referred to Piaget. Yesterday's judge really liked him too and stayed around to talk to me afterwards and asked me to "continue to do well with him."


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, it is going to be tight, but I'm hoping to pick up my daughter after her last college class and see if I can get her to go with me for the Group, but it may not work because she needs to get home for her shift tonight. She's rarely ever scheduled on a Monday, but of course, she is today. Grrrr.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- Where does one find the point schedule for Havanese? I read about it briefly at one point and lost it! Is it 5 dogs Piaget has to beat for a major?

Amanda


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Darn - wish I was off work today! I could have been there! Good Luck!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

How exciting...especially the extra attention the judge gave Piaget! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, he needs to be the winning dog of 5 entered, so technically, he would need to beat 4. Here is the link to the current point schedule. We're in Division 9 (Havanese are listed near the top of Page 3).

When you beat specials, you get to add them to the count also.

Oh, too bad Catherine, especially since it is so close to you.

Thank you, Judy. That was fun to watch. I wasn't sure if I could describe it well - the attention she gave him.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

WAY TO GO KIMBERLY, Those are always the most exciting wins. That is so awwesome. we will keep our finger and toes and paws crossed for you. Let us know the out come.
GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Good luck in the Group Kimberly and Paiget. 

I was reading the AKC point system, boy it sure seems complicated. The CKC point system is soooooo much simplier.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, oh, oh! I wanna go! (raises hand). I just logged on and saw this! Hope I'm not too late to make it!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jeanne, I hope you make it! I just saw this and it's too late for me even if I drive like a bat outta hell! Be sure to take pictures!! I'm dying to see!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Kimberly & Piaget.
Jeanne I hope you make it, we need pictures of this special little guy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You are probably in the ring now... sending you good vibes!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow! Congrats to Kimberly and Piaget! :whoo: I'm sure you must be very proud of him and of course he knows that he is absolutely beautiful, so he turned his charm on for the judge. LOL. What a smart puppy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats Kimberly and Piaget! :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

How exciting! Congrats to you both! I hope the streak continues :whoo: 

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My daughter made it home in time, so she went with me to be the one-person cheering section. But then, Jeanne made it and surprised me by showing up. That was a great treat to see her there. The two of them got quite a cheering section going, so that was fun. Then again, Piaget thinks anyone who starts clapping is doing it for him. When a lot of cheers went up for the Toy Poodle, Paiget turned to the people outside the ring and stacked and waited for their approval. LOL!

We had Mrs. Leedy for the Group. She's a thorough judge and takes her job very seriously, although she did ask if Paiget speaks English or if he only speaks Cuban. (I told her that he speaks "chicken" mostly - as he was looking for a treat in her hand when she went over him.  ) When she was watching all the dogs move individually, she scrutinized each one carefully and as Piaget and I made our moves around the ring, I looked up to see her smiling, which made my day. I think we were the only ones who got the smile in the Toy Group ring. Yea!

Well, we had a lot of fun, but it did get to be an awfully long day for him being so young - and it was pretty warm in that building too. We didn't get a Group placement, but it was fun to be out there and get the nod of approval and the smile from Mrs. Leedy. 

*Thank you, Jeanne!*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm happy for you that you got to see Jeanne and that your daughter was able to make it in time! It sounds like Piaget is really enjoying all the hubbub. :biggrin1: I would've loved to see that proud little stack! Too bad you didn't win again, but it sounds like you got noticed none the less! As long as you're having a good time, then it was a good day!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats to Piaget on that experience as I am sure there is much more in his future! Next time, he will just have to use some of his energy to beat up that toy poodle right beforehand and let him know who is taking the group!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver says Piaget should have won! When he heard Piaget didn't --this was his reaction. (a big raspberry!)
Piaget and Kimberly -one great team!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time. His time will come. Congratulations.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Piaget is still #1 in our book. He is headed in the right direction and that group win will be his soon enough.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is just fun to get into the Group ring. Tinky (Piaget's mom) and I were in the Group ring many times when she was showing and we had a blast doing it. He seems to have that same gene that is able to turn it on. 

I don't expect to ever place in the Group ring unless we show him quite a while. It is very difficult for a non-pro to get a placement, unless the dog is known (visible in the ring often and/or advertised). The Group ring is very political, and I think the judges would really cause an upset if they gave it to an unknown puppy.

This was great practice for him though, and I learned some new things about how to work with him differently after a long day.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow!This is just awesome Kimberly.You must be very proud of him(as we all are)--he may not have won the group today--but he sure stole a heart or two I bet,and acquired many smiles!:hug:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget!
What an exciting day!

Beverly


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I'm so glad I made it to the show. That Piaget is just too adorable! He wanted to give me kisses right away, but I was afraid to muss his hair! He is just too sweet. I definitely thought he was best dog there, but I will admit, I know *nothing* about showing and the different breeds. As Kimberly has said, he just seems to love the ring. He prances so darling, that I can't imagine a judge not smiling at him. I took some pictures, but my camera battery was running low, so they're not very good. I tried to get all the dogs in the group in a shot, but they were too far away to make much out. The last picture was a hoot, as I told Brittany that the judges spend way too much time feeling the back end of a dog. ound: Anyway, here's a few I got of the boy we all love. Hopefully, Brittany got better pics.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos Jeanne. I wish I could have been there also.
Piaget looks adorable.
Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeanne,
Thanks for the photos!

Kimberly- I love the way he is so focused on you! The looking up picture just captures it very well!!!

I wish the game was less political and just the best dog won rather than the best handler... ugh!

Amanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh darn, I missed it!! Work, grrrrh!!! 

Thanks Jean for sharing some pictures. 

Congrats to Piaget and Kimberly!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, Congrats for getting so far - Piaget is such a gorgeous pup! And I agree he should have one... But as gorgeous as he is his time will come soon enough


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! He looks so good I almost had a heart attack! OK girl, I need some beauty tips here! How do you get his hair to stay back out of his eyes?
Oh that last picture is a hoot! She's really checkin' out the goods there!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:ear: I agree Christy!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimberly,

You must just elated at how well Piaget is doing! Congratulations! He looks fabulous in the photos that Jeanne posted (thanks for doing that!) and definitely Best of Breed worthy!!

Give him a big kiss for me!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

Piaget is stunning and Bugsy and I think he should definitely have won, so there. And yes, I am not objective and don't know first thing about judging, but how can you not give a dog that look like that a win!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, I just had to comment on your new avatar of Rufus! He looks SO handsome. What a beauty.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Kimberly! If I had only known I would've come running to see darling Piaget in the show ring! Of course I was at work, but would've come up with some excuse to come and see him. What a handsome little guy! He sure is special! Way to go Piaget! I'm glad Jeane got to see him and Brittany was able to go with you!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Well, his third week out, and Piaget won the Breed over some specials today. That was a lot of fun and very exciting. (The judge actually walked over to the handlers and apologized before she made her call, "I'm sorry, but I just love this puppy," she said. She smiled everytime she looked over at him. It was sweet.
> 
> We will be back out in the Group ring at 3:45 this afternoon at the Alameda County Fairgrounds. Any of you in the area are welcome to come see him representing the Havanese this afternoon. We'll be in the Exhibition building (to the left of the Young America building) which is just in front of the main parking lot.
> 
> ...


How neat! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Go Piaget & Kimberly!!!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

How adorable and how exciting....grrrrrrrr I could not be there!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Greast pictures Jeanne!Thank you for posting them!Goodness Kimberly--he is a real looker!
He looks so grown up--I can't believe it!He definitely has a real showmanship to him...congrats!

Rufus is a handsome guy too...love the new avatar pix!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kimberly, Piaget is looking so gorgeous! Congratulations! Good luck for the next event! Jeanne, thank for the lovely pictures.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Well, his third week out, and Piaget won the Breed over some specials today. That was a lot of fun and very exciting. (The judge actually walked over to the handlers and apologized before she made her call, "I'm sorry, but I just love this puppy," she said. She smiled everytime she looked over at him. It was sweet.
> 
> We will be back out in the Group ring at 3:45 this afternoon at the Alameda County Fairgrounds. Any of you in the area are welcome to come see him representing the Havanese this afternoon. We'll be in the Exhibition building (to the left of the Young America building) which is just in front of the main parking lot.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Kimberly and Piaget !! Love the pics of Piaget -- what a handsome boy he is


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
Okay I read the point thing and I am still a little confused. So can I give you this scenario? Piaget has 3 dogs in his 6-9 month class, he wins it. That would give him one point correct? Then he wins BOS against 5 dogs, that would give him 3 points. Then he goes in for breed and wins against 1 dog. Would that just be a 3 point major? 

Is this sometime just really confusing or is it just because this is new?

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Kimberly,
> Okay I read the point thing and I am still a little confused. So can I give you this scenario? Piaget has 3 dogs in his 6-9 month class, he wins it. That would give him one point correct?


No, there are no points for winning your class. You have to beat out all the class winners and get Winners Dog (or Winners Bitch for the girls). 



> Then he wins BOS against 5 dogs, that would give him 3 points. Then he goes in for breed and wins against 1 dog. Would that just be a 3 point major?


There is no separate category for BOS, nor any points awarded.

If you go to my web site linked below, at the bottom of most of the pages is a link to my blog on how dog shows work. There is a diagram that may make it easier.

I had to go up to the Superintendent yesterday to clarify, because I had been told that I had a major (by three different people), so I'll use your scenario to explain it the way they explained it to me...
Now, if you meant _BOB_ (Best of Breed) and there were five dogs (male, since he is a male) in that "class", then they would get added to the count of the other dogs that he defeated, and yes, that would give a 5-point major, because he would be the winner out of 9 dogs entered. However, I'm not completely positive on that last part, but it definitely would have been a major. Unfortunately, he got BOW (which means he gets to count the same number of points as Winners Bitch, since she had more points than Winners Dog had available), and then got to add in the specials that he defeated, and it still only added up to two points. We need some larger entries to get the majors up here.

I'm not sure if I helped with my answer or if I just made it more confusing. :suspicious:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

(For bandwidth usage reasons, I'm removing the image from being hotlinked in this topic. You can still see it in two different places if you go directly to the blog.)

I just tried to pull the diagram off my web site to see if I can link it here for a quick visual. _(Now removed)_

Points are only given to the two Winners (purple boxes); however, if a class dog takes Best of Breed (yellow & purple), then he gets to add the other specials to the count and can get even more points. The Best of Winners (blue & white) is awarded the higher number of points between Winners Dog & Winners Bitch. E.g. If there is only one point for Winners Dog & three points for Winners Bitch, then if the judge gives Best of Winners (BOW) to the Winners Dog, he also gets three points, since he is declared to be better than she is, and she beat all the other class bitches. Technically, he beats out all the class dogs & class bitches with that win.

None of the other entries get points.

Does that help?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
That is perfect. You should laminate it and sell it! I would buy one!!! Okay, I guess I thought each dog from each class got a point if they beat dogs but I realize there is only one dog that will get points-oops!


Now, what is the difference between Novice and Open. I was assuming the other classes would be dogs over 18 months without a championship?

Thanks for your help!
Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

Thanks for such a detailed explanation and the chart. It is so very confusing!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I asked about that difference too because I never see anyone entered in Novice. Any dog can be entered in the Open class (except in one particular type of specialty -an American-bred specialty), but Novice has limitations.

Here are the rules in the AKC booklet:

Novice: 
The Novice Class shall be for dogs six month of age and over, which have not, prior to the date of closing entries, won three first prizes in the Novice Class, a first prize in Bred-By-Exhibitor, American Bred, or Open Classes, nor one or more points towards their championships.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hmmm... there wouldn't really be a benefit except maybe one of the ribbons? I know I spoke with a exhibitor that had a pretty oversized puppy and she said she wasn't going to enter him in his age class since he looked so huge but she was entering him in a different class (I didn't think to ask which one!) maybe Noice!

Thanks, it makes it a lot more clear!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Kimberly,
How awesome!!!! Wish I had been there to cheer him on!!! HUGE CONGRATS!!! I haven't read all the posts, how did he do in groups?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is a really beautiful pup. It won't be long before we call him Champ!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats Kimberly~
He is just adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Christy, I just had to comment on your new avatar of Rufus! He looks SO handsome. What a beauty.


Thank you Lina! I think your guy is a handsome boy too!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Christy, I love your new avatar...Rufus is one handsome guy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, I love the new avatar of Rufus too! He is just the darned cutest thing. I am so amazed at how much all four of those guys look, especially now that they have matured quite a bit. (Rigatoni is visiting right now.)

For his hair, I just make sure I blow dry it back and I've taught him to not sniff the ground except for potty breaks only, which tends to flop the hair down over his eyes. My secret trick is to do a really quick swipe of his hair with a little saliva on the palm.  This trick is best saved for camera usage and right before the judge looks over at us. (I also keep a comb handy for those quick emergencies.) He certainly doesn't look like that right now. He's a total bedhead boy this morning.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the photos of Piagent. He is a really pretty boy.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Beautiful pix of Kimberly's Piaget. Thanks, Jeanne, for posting. Must have been fun to be there!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, Amy, it was great seeing the little guy in the ring. The pictures don't do him justice. He is just so *darn* cute! I wish I could have gotten more pictures from the front, but there was a huge man showing a teeny chihuahua that seemed to always block my shot. Piaget is no doubt a winner, though. He seems to love the ring!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Julie, Paige.  I'm really pleased with his colors right now. Kimberly, I agree with you they all look very similar. It's neat to see that resemblence in another littermate. I'll have to try the no-sniffing thing. Rufus has a cowlick (I think? do dogs get cowlicks??) that makes his hair come right forward over his eyes. Honestly...it's just blow drying??? no doggie mousse? 



Havtahava said:


> Christy, I love the new avatar of Rufus too! He is just the darned cutest thing. I am so amazed at how much all four of those guys look, especially now that they have matured quite a bit. (Rigatoni is visiting right now.)
> 
> For his hair, I just make sure I blow dry it back and I've taught him to not sniff the ground except for potty breaks only, which tends to flop the hair down over his eyes. My secret trick is to do a really quick swipe of his hair with a little saliva on the palm.  This trick is best saved for camera usage and right before the judge looks over at us. (I also keep a comb handy for those quick emergencies.) He certainly doesn't look like that right now. He's a total bedhead boy this morning.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Kimberly! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :whoo: It all sounds so exciting! 
Jeanne, love the pics. Thank you for sharing! Piaget is GORGEOUS !!!!! Oh my, just too beautiful for words.

Way to go guys!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cristy, I've been meaning to comment on your avatar as well. Rufus has grown so quickly!! He's absolutely beautiful! He looks so soft. Very nice pic of him.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Way to go Kimberly & Piaget*

What another exciting win for you and Piaget. We are just so happy for you. Wish I'd signed on Monday and we would have been there rooting you on. I sure hope that we see you in Napa on the 9th. Are you entered in Dixon?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> What another exciting win for you and Piaget. We are just so happy for you. Wish I'd signed on Monday and we would have been there rooting you on. I sure hope that we see you in Napa on the 9th. Are you entered in Dixon?


Hi Lisa! It is good to see you here on the Forum! I enjoyed meeting you and my hubby fell in love with your MeMe at the reunion last Saturday!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Falling in Love with MeMe*

Thanks Jane. Yes, I noticed that MeMe was spellbound on your husband's lap as well. For a minute or so, I wasn't sure if I was going to go home with my puppy or he was! LOL. She is an absolute doll and we are very, very lucky to have her. She's adjusted well here.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Lisa! 
I'm not entered in Dixon, but I may go to watch anyway.

I think Jane's husband has a special draw to some of the dogs. Jane, isn't that one photo of Carlito in his arms from last year's gathering?

When is MeMe's first show? Is that Napa? If so, I'll go see her there for sure!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Lisa,
It's nice to see you here on the Forum. 
Watch out for Jane's husband........he wants 10 Havs!!! 

Susan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*MeMe's First Show is Napa*

We'd love it if you'd come to watch us Kimberly. MeMe will make her debut November 9th in Napa. I'm very nervous since her sister will be there as well with Elaine on the other end of the lead! It will be very fun and I'm very fortunate that she's given us this opportunity. As soon as I get my camera fixed I'll post some pictures of her. Thanks for the tip about the hair!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Elaine will probably even give you more tips on the hair, but licking your hand works in a pinch in the ring (so long as you didn't just pick up dog poop! :laugh: )


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ewww, Kimberly, yuck! I hope you're not speaking from experience........:biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Good tip for the newbie*

Now that one I will definitely remember Kimberly!uke:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Definitely not from experience Susan! :laugh:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Lisa,
Good to see you here. MeMe is so cute. It was fun to watch her play with her sister Kaili and other furbabies at the reunion. Good luck to you and Meme in the ring!


----------

